# I got her! I finally got her!



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! I finally got Sunny! She is very nervous and quiet but she is doing very good in her cage! I got a cockatiel! I really got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are pictures of Sunny!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats, you seem very excited about it. ^0^ Enjoy your new tiel.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

She is a very beautiful bird!

Congratulations!! Welcome to the wonderful world of bird-keeping. There's never a dull moment when you have a bird friend.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Sunny is beautiful!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you! Sorry, this is the last picture!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she is a cinnamon pearl pied and she is gorgeous!

you need to use a smaller photo for your signature


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! She's beautiful!  Are you excited? I couldn't really tell.. lol  Gibbs, Hetty, Ducky and baby Sam/Kenzi (not sure yet of name) all welcome your new baby!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> she is a cinnamon pearl pied and she is gorgeous!
> 
> you need to use a smaller photo for your signature



I cant use a smaller picture. I dont know how. It was just like that when i uploaded it. Sorry.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok then leave it to me


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Really! You can fix it?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

what you do is save the photo i send you and use that


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! H...H.... h..... How did you do that?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

2 programs:
Paint to resize and crop
GIMP 2 for all the other features


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

How do i exactly save it?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

right click and save picture as...

then upload it the same way you did the big photo


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

she is adorable


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is adorable.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Awe how beautiful  so glad your happy with your new baby!


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations! Sunny is a beautiful tiel. Great cage, too.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you!


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulatioooooooon DDD she is cuteee ..hope you have a very nice time with her


----------



## Chica (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats! Good luck with your new tiel!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! Well Sunny can go on my finger pretty good, but she still trys to bite. And this is the second day so its normal. Is it ok if i let her out and hold her? Because i did let her out but she climed up my shoulder and stayed there. I thought that she was doing that because she liked me, but my mom said it was because she was trying to show her dominance. When will she quit trying to show her dominance and be nice to me? I also whenever i would turn my head to look at her she would hiss. I know for sure that once she gets better, she will be such a good cockatiel. Two more things, Sunny always climed all the way up to the top of her cage and then she flys down to the bottom and starts the proccess all over again. What does this mean? Last question, What does it mean when a cockatiel starts talking really loud then flys into the wall?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The first few weeks she will be scared even a hand reared baby 
I think its exercise why she keeps flying to bottom of cage i think and
did she fly around while she was talking and hit into the wall ? if it was then something has scared her. My lucky got scared of my rug and done this and crashed into the window at high speed so i had no further option to clip her


----------



## Chica (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't wait for more pics of Sunny!


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Morla,

How lond did ur tiel stay up in the corner not doing anything??? Mine hasnt went down to eat or drink at all since it got it yesterday. I did put millet on top of the cage where he sits on the perch and he did eat that but there is more food at the bottom. 

Today i put the millet in his feeder so if he sees it he will come down to eat but nothing. Instead he was looking at the area where i put the millet.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok. Sunny has been the best little birder ever! She started being good and everything just the second day! I am not worried at all! Everything is going perfect! And Raheel, it took Sunny just there first day before she started to move around, play with her toys, eat food, and drink water!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I love Sunny so much! If i ever lost her somehow i would be depressed and so sad. She is shining my life and making me burst with joy through her joy! She makes me laugh and i love taking care of her! Cockatiels rule! I wish everybody could get a cockatiel and enjoy it as much as i have and it hasn't even been a week for me!


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats good to hear Morla.

My sister has been bothering me and telling me cockatiels are soo boring. I dont know, mine just sits there. I just moved the food dished near the top of the cage so it could eat and drink and placed millet inside her food cup. It didnt even moved towards it. So i had to place the millet on the top of the cage and let it hang down near its head. Its ate it all. Ill see a few days how it goes thru


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope everything works out for you! How old is he or she?


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea hope so.

Nobody knows, i asked the guy at petco and he said he thinks its a boy but he doesnt know the age


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

morla said:


> I love Sunny so much! If i ever lost her somehow i would be depressed and so sad. She is shining my life and making me burst with joy through her joy! She makes me laugh and i love taking care of her! Cockatiels rule! I wish everybody could get a cockatiel and enjoy it as much as i have and it hasn't even been a week for me!


and thus the addiction has begun


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your probably right!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

and in a few months time i bet you will get another one lol


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Eh. Probably not. My mom wont let me.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaaawwww shes sooo adorable


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you! You people are all so nice!


----------

